# Ridgid OSS 2.5" to 4" adapter?



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I am wondering what kind of adapter I need to hook my 4" HF dust collector hose up to the 2.5" Ridgid Oscillating Spindle Sander dust chute? Sounds simple, right?

Thanks


----------



## COBOB (May 23, 2012)

I bought the adapter at Woodcraft.

Bob


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

A 4" to 2.5" reducing adapter. Woodcraft has bins of them...


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21449&site=ROCKLER
This is what I use, but I have the dust right system. Which is handy as heck. They have non dust right adapters too. 
--Matt


----------

